# Eldar and Dark Eldar Allies!?



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

I didn't know if I should post this in the rules forum or fluff forum, but I figured that this was more of a fluff question. 

In the new rule book it has a chart of what armies can be allies. Dark Eldar and the Eldar are considered to be Battle Brothers!?!? Am I the only one who finds this a bit odd? Are there any books/fluff stories of the Eldar and the Dark Eldar getting along? I mean, I could see them being Desperate Allies, but most certainly not battle Brothers! 

As a matter of fact, there are quite a few armies that have unexpected alliances. Like the Orks and Imperial Guard. They would seem more like "Come the Apocalypse" than Allies of Convenience. 

And then what about Necron, being able to be allies with the Grey Knights!? 


I understand that this allied armies thing was just to add some more possibilities to the game, but some of these alliances would never happen. 

Thoughts?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The game is what you make of it.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

I love the game, and the new rules for that matter. The changes they made were great! Maybe I'm just at little sour because I play Tyranids and cannot be allies with anyone. I fully understand why they would not be able to be allies fluff wise, but there are plenty of other alliances, like the ones I mentioned, that would never happen.


----------



## kwak76 (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm not sure about battle brothers in fluff but there is one fluff where the dark eldars did help out the eldars. I think that was with the Lyanden Eldars.


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

Most of this alliances are meant so you could go crazy modelling whatever you want, orks+IG? waagh with bunch of grots and looted tanks, DE+Eldar? eldar corsairs, etc, thats the way I think it was meant to be, not to be taken literally if you didnt want to so it opens a whole world of army possibilites and fluffyness that I think was missing in 5th ed..

DE and Eldar have one thing in common and that is the need to make sure the eldar race as a whole doesnt go extinct and they will help each other if thats what it takes, theres the incident where the dark eldar help a craftworld and the other one where a DE kabal congratulates a craftworld for using the soulstones against the tyranids, saying it was highly amusing or something..


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

Basically to my knowledge it just says that such alliances are "possible". So if you hired Eldar pirates and also hired some Dark Eldar pirates then they would field themselves on the same battlefield for a fee. 

However I do not understand how under the same scrutiny, that you could not have, for example, Space marine Renegades who are not chaos ally themselves with a chaos force. Because that is just as possible as the Eldar and Dark Eldar thing, seeing as you know, they are supposed to be sworn enemies... The Eldar distrust that Craftworld that Maugen Ra saved from the Eye because it was in there for a while. But I am sure they totally love their depraved kin who embody everything that caused their downfall and live in a city that is hidden in the depths of the webway where such depraved acts are committed they would make all but the Emperor's Children wince. 

But I am sure that I am just being bias here, or something.


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

I think how well they fight together had a lot to do with it too. The fact that they are from the same race, almost certainly have the same traditional fighting techniques and ways of war, would make them a seamless fighting force, so the battle brothers status has more to do with that than how well they get along before and after the fight.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Elder, dark or otherwise - If it feels good do it ! I'd reckon that give a fair bit of scope.

Grey Knights and Necron - Adeptus Mechinus is able to equip an Assassin with a C'tan phase sword so maybe after capturing some Necron wreckage (Read "Hammer and Anvil" from the Black Library) they have been able to hijack/reprogram Necron troops to an extent. 
Grey Knights are all about daemons and the Nercon are immune to corruption so they'd be a pretty attractive asset.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

The Eldar/Dark Eldar makes a lot of sense TBH. The Eldar are those who were on Craftworlds, away from home space when the Fall occurred. They returned and rescued who they could and then left for good. They don't hate the Dark Eldar, they pity them. I see it like the 18 year old rebellious kid who goes off on his own and the disappointed parents. There's still a love for one another but their philosophies are different, hence they won't hesitate to fight together when needed.


----------



## CraftworldSurathin (Dec 18, 2011)

Kelann08 said:


> The Eldar/Dark Eldar makes a lot of sense TBH. The Eldar are those who were on Craftworlds, away from home space when the Fall occurred. They returned and rescued who they could and then left for good. They don't hate the Dark Eldar, they pity them. I see it like the 18 year old rebellious kid who goes off on his own and the disappointed parents. There's still a love for one another but their philosophies are different, hence they won't hesitate to fight together when needed.


This. Also, even if they don't like them, the Eldar mind is capable of predicting the depravity of the DE, so they can in theory know when they're going to be betrayed, so they'll fight together until then.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Dark Eldar and Eldar allying is fine really, they don't really hate each other. The Dark Eldar only do what they do to stave off She Who Thirsts and restore their souls. The Eldar are pretty good with razing a Hive World to the ground if they thought they could save just a few Eldar lives. Mutilating a few humans is no big deal to Eldar or Dark Eldar.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

It is heavily implied that the GK and the necrons were trade partners for an unspecified period of time during which the GK obtained a number of tesseract labyrinths. That particular alliance is fine as far as I'm concerned. 

Eldar and Dark Eldar has been subtly rewritten over the last few editions to make them less bitter enemies and more just different lifestyle choices within the same race. While it is easy for them to be enemies, it is just as easy now for them to be allies. 

Orks can act as mercenaries, so that works. 


And so on...


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Well their is a book that I read recently however the name escapes me of a dark eldar going back to live with reg. eldar again like he saw the error of his ways and lived with them I think its called the way of the warrior or something like that.

Anyways think of it this was if their is a threat that would destroy their race as a whole and the only way for them to survive was to band together they would do it and after surviving go their seperate ways once again. However calling them battle brothers seems to be pushing it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Part of the issue with all this is how many gamers see black and white and not shades of grey, people need to come around to the thinking that an opinion can change based on situations and circumstance that happen at the time, take our own world wars for example, during the second world war USA and Russia were allies (along with others)because the threat posed by the axis powers was huge,but post ww2 they turn into bitter enemy's and we get the cold war and threat of nuclear war and 50-60 years after the war comuntries like france and germany are very strong allies and two very influential european powers effectively running the EU.
Ok this is real life and not the fantasy 40k world but the point im making is, people need to stop thinking of good vs evil, black and white, the motivations of part of one craft world will be contradictory to another part of a craft world, so you could easily have part of the craft world allying with DE and another part of it not even considering it, people (even pointy eared ones) have there own morals,standards and opinions, some will flock to the banner of a sworn enemy if the price is right, but some will never do that.
the whole ally thing is only limited by your own imagination for why these two groups of fighters have taken up arms together, and thats only assuming that you require some fluff reason for doing it, personally i dont need to have fluff to make the alliance work , i just require permission in the form of a rule book, my reason will likely be because i wanted to buy dark eldar to fulfill my eldar model fetish, but if you need fluff reasons then you ony need to look as far as a movie or a book where the hero and the villan join forces to get a job done.

Rocky movies for example, Creed and Rocky are bitter rivals in the first two movies, in the third Creed trains Rocky to beat a better fighter and by four they are best buddies and Rocky is avenging Creeds death! 

If you need a narrative then its easy to get one without too much trouble.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I think it was path of the warrior - A dark eldar went off to become a striking scorpion.
Path of the renegade had the dark eldar and normal eldar striking deals I think. Although the eldar involved in the deal didn't realise they'd been sold out by their own leaders so I don't think ANY eldar should ever trust any other eldar...cos they're all shifty.
However, that means I think they should all work together fine. Just don't trust anyone.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well i have always allied my two large armies of Chaos Space Marines "Sons of Achaylus" with my Orks "Purple Skullz" it comes to roughly 25,000 points.


----------

